

3 Things Startups Shouldn't Worry About (And 3 Things They Should) - emsasi
http://earlygrowthfinancialservices.com/3-things-startups-shouldnt-worry-3-things/?utm_source=EGFS+Newsletter+March_5_2014&utm_campaign=EGFS+Newsletter&utm_medium=email

======
emsasi
I posted this up because my startup is definitely guilty.

1\. Startups worry about funding. You should worry about building traction.
2\. Startups worry about their ability to scale. You should worry about
creating a viable business model, meaningful milestones, and a scalable
infrastructure. 3\. Startups worry about creating buzz. Startups should worry
about creating a growth engine to open the sales funnel, accelerate the
pipeline, and build their customer base.

I generally agree with the article's three points.

But to point 1: how can traction help if we can't pay the bills? This is our
biggest struggle. We are considering shelving our onboarding efforts to focus
on fundraising. Intuitively I know that that's a huge mistake, but fundraising
creates this big fear of failure. It seems like a chicken and egg situation.

Advice?

